
Federal Reserve predicts unemployment will fall to 9.3 percent by end of 2020 - drocer88
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/06/10/fed-forecasts-economy/
======
rogerkirkness
This feels like a moving target given the _giant_ increase in labor force non-
participation.

